
Show HN: Markcook, a smart and beautiful markdown editor - jrainlau
https://github.com/jrainlau/markcook
======
KevinEldon
Can you paste text in Rich Text Format and it automatically converts it? If
you answer "yes", I'm definitely downloading this.

------
vargalas
Indeed, this is nice.

